# 2.Rechner über Netzwerk für CSS Server einrichten



## goliath (22. Mai 2008)

*2.Rechner über Netzwerk für CSS Server einrichten*

Hi Leute,

ich hab hier nen alten Ahtlon XP Rechner rumstehen mit Win 2000 drauf.

Ich gehe über meinen Zocker Rechner per WLAN ins Netz.

Wie kann ich den 2. Rechner per LAN an meinen Zocker Rechner anhängen um dann auf dem 2.Rechner einen Dedicated Server laufen zu lassen ??

Geht das überhaupt ?

Kommt der 2. Rechner dann überhaupt ins Netz ???

Danke schonmal für jeden Tipp  von den Experten hier.

Gruß


----------



## Las_Bushus (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: 2.Rechner über Netzwerk für CSS Server einrichten*

also an sich geht das prinzipiell, dazu musst du unter win eine netzwerk bridge einrichten (die beiden netzwerke, lan und wlan, auswählen und dann mit rechter maustaste draufklicken und netzwerk überbrücken anklicken)

dann sollte auch der 2te rechner ins internet kommen (gegebenfalls noch ip und co eintragen)

Auf dem 2t rechner solltest du dann den dedicated laufen lassen können.

Einziger nachteil der Aktion ist das du deinen normalen pc immer anlassen musst wenn du den dedicated im internet haben willst, da der pc beim ausschalten natürlich auch die bridge mit ausschaltet.


----------



## |L1n3 (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: 2.Rechner über Netzwerk für CSS Server einrichten*

Einfach die beiden Rechner per LAN verbinden.
Deinen Rechner mit W-LAN verbinden.

Nun in Nertzwerkverbindungen gehen und rechtsklick aufs W-LAN
Eigenschaften -> Erweitert
Haken machen bei punkt 1 aber keinen bei Punkt 2
auf Ok gehen 

Nun auf dem zweiten rechner die LAN verbindung manuell einstellen

IP: 192.168.0.2
Submask (automatisch wenn man ins feld wechselt)
Gateway: 192.168.0.1
unten bei DNS den ersten eintrag auch 192.168.0.1

Nun auf Ok klicken

Jetzt hat der REchner schonmal inet
Wenn du Ports-weiterleiten musst dann musst du dies ganz normal in deinem Router tun, sowie auf deinem Rechner dort wo du die Freigabe eingestellt hast auf "einstellen" klicken und nen "Dienst" für den CSS-Server machen.
Port sollte 27015 sein (bei beiden feldern) und protokoll TCP. Bei Zielcomputer (oder sowas ähnliches) muss dann 192.168.0.2 rein.

hab das jetzt ausm Kopf geschrieben weil ich bei meinem Rechner keine 2 Verbindungen habe und mir daher das Freigabefeld fehlt ...
Mein Server den ich eigentlich so in der Art betreibe (nur in umgekehrter Richtung) is momentan kaputt ...

edit:


> Einziger nachteil der Aktion ist das du deinen normalen pc immer anlassen musst wenn du den dedicated im internet haben willst, da der pc beim ausschalten natürlich auch die bridge mit ausschaltet.


Dies lässt sich abkoppel indem du einfach das ganze rum drehst. Dann muss halt nur des dedicated-Server PC immer laufen wenn du mit deinem Haupt-PC ins inet willst .. oder einfahc das W-Lan dann umstecken wenn du den Server auslassen willst aber trotzdem ins inet musst\willst.


----------



## goliath (22. Mai 2008)

*AW: 2.Rechner über Netzwerk für CSS Server einrichten*

Hi, super vielen Dank für die Anleitungen und tipps...

Also das mit dem Anlassen des Zocker-Rechners um den Router laufen zu lassen, ist doch schon etwas nervig...

Wollte diesen am WE z.B. durchlaufen lassen da ich eigentlich nur am WE Zeit habe um CSS zu spielen..
Und wenn dann 2 Rechner schon dafür laufen müssen, kostet ja doch schon einiges an Strom dann...

Hmm aber ich werds glaub ich erstmal so ausprobieren  

Hab aber erst wieder Freitag oder Samstag Zeit, d.h. bei Problemen werd ich mich dann nochmal melden


----------



## goliath (27. Mai 2008)

*AW: 2.Rechner über Netzwerk für CSS Server einrichten*



|L1n3 schrieb:


> Einfach die beiden Rechner per LAN verbinden.
> Deinen Rechner mit W-LAN verbinden.
> 
> Nun in Nertzwerkverbindungen gehen und rechtsklick aufs W-LAN
> ...



Hi, also nach langem Versuchen und HIn - und Her läuft NIX 

Ich bekomme noch nicht mal die beiden Rechner per LAN verbunden. Bin ich blöd oder was ?! 

1. Ich verbinde beide Rechner mitm LAN Kabel (PC 1 hat 100mbit onboard und PC2 ne 10mbit Netzwerkkarte -> wäre doch ok oder ??)

2. Ich richte auf PC2 in den Netzwerkeigenschaften die IP 192.168.0.2 ein (und Gateway etc. wie oben beschrieben)

3. Ich richte auf PC1 in den Netzwerkeigenschaften für LAN !!!! die IP 192.168.0.1 ein ! 

Hier schon das 1. Problem: Per Ping Befehl kennt PC1 diese IP schonmal gar nicht... Woran liegt das ???

4. In den Netzwerkeigenschaften für den WLAN Stick muss ich doch die IP freilassen, sonst verbindet der mich ja nicht mehr mit der Fritz Box...



Bevor ich jetzt mit der Internet Nutzung überhaupt anfangen kann, muss ja wenigstens das Netz laufen...

Aber es läuft halt NICHT... Warum ??? 
Bin am verzweifeln... Bin schon soweit Wix2000 einzustampfen.. Aber damit müsste doch nen Netzwerk am Laufen zu bekommen sein... Gibts doch gar net...

Bin für weiter Hilfe sehr sehr dankbar.

Gruß


----------



## Las_Bushus (2. Juni 2008)

*AW: 2.Rechner über Netzwerk für CSS Server einrichten*

warte mal was für eine ip und subnetz-maske hat denn das wlan?
die ip adresse vom lan muss was sein was mit dem vom wlan nicht übereinstimmt (das vorletzte octet muss anders sein) dann musst du an sich im 2ten pc nicht extra einen gateway eintragen(wenn ich mich recht entsinne) dann solltest du schauen ob überhaupt die lampen der nw-karten bei beiden leuchten, wenn sie das tuen und die eigenschaften was von 10mbit/s sagen ist schonmal theoretisch eine verbindung zu erwarten/erhoffen.
dann mal vom 2ten auf den 1ten rechner pingen.


----------



## |L1n3 (10. Juni 2008)

*AW: 2.Rechner über Netzwerk für CSS Server einrichten*

heyho
sieh echt mal nach ob die activity lampen an der 10Mbit LAN-Karte leuchten.
Ich hatte ne ISA 3COM Etherlink III in nem PC und man muss ihr übers BS erstmal zu nem scan auffordern, bevor die überhaupt erkannt, dass nen LAN-Kabel angeschlossen wurde und "anging".
Nimm lieber ne billige 100Mbit Karte mit Realtek GTS chip dann biste gut dabei.
Ansonsten muss es einfach gehen vorallem weil Punkt 3 bei deiner beschreibung schon unnnötig ist. Die IP gibt sich dein Controller selbst wenn du die Freigabe aktivierst. (Daher kann man mit Windows auch nur einen solchen ISC-Server (Internet Connection Sharing) innerhalb eines Netzes betreiben, weil sich windows weigert als Host sich eine andere IP als 192.168.0.1 zu geben; achte daher auch, dass dein eigentlicher Router nicht schon diese IP hat !)


----------



## riedochs (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: 2.Rechner über Netzwerk für CSS Server einrichten*



|L1n3 schrieb:


> Ansonsten muss es einfach gehen vorallem weil Punkt 3 bei deiner beschreibung schon unnnötig ist. Die IP gibt sich dein Controller selbst wenn du die Freigabe aktivierst. (Daher kann man mit Windows auch nur einen solchen ISC-Server (Internet Connection Sharing) innerhalb eines Netzes betreiben, weil sich windows weigert als Host sich eine andere IP als 192.168.0.1 zu geben; achte daher auch, dass dein eigentlicher Router nicht schon diese IP hat !)



FALSCH!!! Für die automatische IP-Vergabe wird ein DHCP-Server benötigt.


----------



## riedochs (11. Juni 2008)

*AW: 2.Rechner über Netzwerk für CSS Server einrichten*



goliath schrieb:


> Hier schon das 1. Problem: Per Ping Befehl kennt PC1 diese IP schonmal gar nicht... Woran liegt das ???
> 
> 4. In den Netzwerkeigenschaften für den WLAN Stick muss ich doch die IP freilassen, sonst verbindet der mich ja nicht mehr mit der Fritz Box...



Hast du auch ein Crossover Netzwerkkabel genommen?


----------



## tHe DrAgOn (19. Juni 2008)

*AW: 2.Rechner über Netzwerk für CSS Server einrichten*

ich weis nicht ob du es schon geschafft hast dein internet auf andere computer im netzwerk zu installieren.. aber wenn nicht hab ich hier ne tolle anleitung die bei mir auf anhieb funktioniert hat: Netzwerktotal.de - Internetverbindungsfreigabe (ICS) unter Windows
mein gaming rechner hat (mainboard sei dank) 2 netzwerk anschlüsse.. der schnellere ist mit dem modem verbunden und der andere über ein crosskabel mit dem anderen rechner..

versuchs mal so  viel erfolg
MfG


----------

